# *BSD/FreeBSD and Realistic Jobs



## shitson (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey Guys

Just wondering, I've currently got a pickle that I've been doing some pondering on... I've been looking for an OS to specialise in, I'm not the type of person to just know a tiny bit of everything and be happy with it. I've moved away from the Windows world a long time ago and been using Linux for the past while but always felt there was something more out there. After tinkering and using FreeBSD on many occassions now for the final time and having stuck with it now - It's dawned upon me, what are the realistic job chances for someone who is very specialised in FreeBSD as opposed to someone who lives in Linux/HP-UX/AIX/Solaris land?

If drilling down into FreeBSD as opposed to being a Linux/Windows half arse'dmin the best choice please do tell. After doing some reading I have noticed that some pretty big sites (from the netcraft reports) run FreeBSD (and I know all the backstory about Yahoo and all the advantages why it's up always so high). But has anyone got any silver lining for me maybe to just hold my hand and tell me the path I take is pure? haha 

I've go not intention to just go FreeBSD and close my eyes to the world, I would like to also find a solid Linux release to also hone my skills on - I know admins who do the same but for say Solaris/CentOS I would like to have a kinda "stack" or toolkit if you will... Maybe FreeBSD/Debian or FreeBSD/Solaris... Any thoughts?

I really like the OS, the people around it and the stability - I just don't want to be trumped by Winblowz admins because I chose an OS which has no foot in the Enterprise. Sorry to sound naive about this as I don't have a broad understanding of Enterprise solutions that utilise FreeBSD. 

Thanks for your time guys. 
-Jason


----------



## aragon (Nov 5, 2010)

This question is probably best answered by other Australians as I'm sure it's highly country dependent.  Over here, though, you either need to know Linux or Windows.  Any other OS skills are a bonus when it comes to finding work.


----------

